# simular 2n2646 en multisim o proteus



## alexissiancas (Sep 5, 2010)

Holas, alguien me podria decir como conseguir el UJT 2n2646 en el multisim 11 o proteus 7.5, quiero hacer una simulacion y no lo encuentro, o en todo caso cual seria su reemplazo . . . gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

En multisim tienes el *2N6027* y el *2N6028*


----------



## alexissiancas (Sep 5, 2010)

disculpa la ignorancia pero es lo mismo usar los 2N6027 y el 2N6028 que el 2n2646???? osea en una simulacion es lo mismo verdad????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

No creo que exista diferencia ni en la simulación ni en el armado real entre estos transistores.


----------



## gabriel tormenta (May 27, 2012)

las terminales son diferentes en el multisim


----------

